

Whither open source? - fcambus
http://ptribble.blogspot.com/2015/08/whither-open-source.html

======
realharo
I find that dependency managers used by those "new" languages make setting up
a project for local development a lot easier than the alternative of manually
hunting down and compiling a bunch of 3rd party libraries (sometimes specific
versions too) with optional configuration flags.

